# Useless Billy said he needs a tux for TP and some new flippy floppys #82



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

Going to the Chappell of love.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 7, 2014)

#82


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

You got the # wrong Mig, BO$$ ain gon like that.

I got the mrusic if y'all don't mind.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

Think that needs to be #82 Mig.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 7, 2014)

Billy said he's got the cans.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2014)

I got a warrant out on rhbammer....


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Did y'all see how Bitteroot stole the last post from me. I thought I had it and then at the last second,  Bam!
Impressive use O the mod skills.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 7, 2014)

Great job mig!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

How do I edit the title?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 7, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Did y'all see how Bitteroot stole the last post from me. I thought I had it and then at the last second,  Bam!
> Impressive use O the mod skills.



Then bama got him.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Migmack is the MAN!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

82 or you will be blue.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> How do I edit the title?



Thread tools, advanced


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 7, 2014)

Stick a spork in me, I'm done. C y'all toomarroo!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks, I messed up the number..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

Here is the Mrusic


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Edit, then Go advanced and change it


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

He drinks up all my beer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Stick a spork in me, I'm done. C y'all toomarroo!



 C U    NutNut. My goose is about cooked too.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 7, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Then bama got him.



That ain't right!


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey Guv. No need fo none O dat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Lord, that auto sensor is ridiculous at times.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

Got some help.. thanks for the help flip flops was a good invert


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2014)

He'll pay.....


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> He'll pay.....



We need the money! Get all you can!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Catch y'all later, Good night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

9 guests.. Hello guest.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

Night nut and Chief.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Got some help.. thanks for the help flip flops was a good invert



Likes that did ya...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Likes that did ya...



Yes, good one.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Good night y'all.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey I need cash like the next guy.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

Night Pnut and Chief.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

Night Mr Mac.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2014)

T.P. ain't going fishing or getting married tomorrow. Maybe next weekend though.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2014)

Jus me and you, KD.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2014)

All my energy is about sapped out. Fixin to call it a night.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2014)

Night.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

T.P. said:


> T.P. ain't going fishing or getting married tomorrow. Maybe next weekend though.



So what I'm posta do with this tux n reel n rod?? I done made plans.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can't ford ta keep it til next weekend


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Later..TP


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Me n lil oops got the daddy daughter dance tamarrow night.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

It's bout as fun as a chapped butt


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Soon as we get there.. She takes off to her lil buddy's


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Then I'm like.. What ta do?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

There are no women's ta talk to


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Gonna flap this one solo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Drink a lil punch


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Go n cut a rug by myself


I'm back at the daddy daughter dance now.. Mind you


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Back to the punch bowl


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Flapped it


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Go drop $37.50 on portraits


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

This is after the $42.00 cover charge


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Go war some more pretzels


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Maybe a cupcake .. Don't know if I'll have enough time


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mac checkin up on me


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I got this Hoss


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mac has an excessive post alarm in the billy
Thread


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (3 members and 5 guests)
oops1, MAC2+


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

See.. I'm not makin this up


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Gotta stoke the far.. BRB


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

She's ablazin now..


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can't flop another solo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mac won't help


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Oops is out


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll leave a charged cordless spotlight out fur billy .. And half a sixer of PBR.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

er.....umm..... you okay, oops?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> er.....umm..... you okay, oops?



I jus went back n caught up on the last one.. That was the finest snake move I've seen in years.


Oh yea.. I'm good. Thanks fur axin .. How are you?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Why.. Did I say something?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

You got me paranoid now


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Don't put band by oops1


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm goin fur real now


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mac really was
Hera a minute ago


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

Oops did a lot of work tonight, so being the nice person I am, his peenalty has been decreased by 1 point.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

oops is da man.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

Oops may be several men....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Werd™, Polrbar™! Raarrrrr!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

oops on fire!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Loops was the man!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Oops did a good flop.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning mig.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning Nut Nut.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Taking the boys to a birthday party. I don't know the people.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Werd™, Mm, nutnut and Jeff C.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning TP


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Mornin T.P., MM, NutNut.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning Chief


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucas McCain just did a Barrel roll and took out three men. Billy said that's how he shoots dear in front of the truck lights.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Lucas McCain just did a Barrel roll and took out three men. Billy said that's how he shoots dear in front of the truck lights.



Billy does one handed cartwheels too!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

oops, there he is.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey oops.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

0 guest.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Me and one ghost member.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Is the ghost member a banded member?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Is the ghost member a banded member?



They can't post so we will never know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> oops, there he is.



oops still lOOkin over his shoulder.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Chief


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Go cat go


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy said


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Flop it bubba


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Banded member still here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Mig be floppin.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Boyz got beat this am!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

TP. Did you go to Jerrods?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Oooo.....He went to Jerrods!


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 8, 2014)

Sup


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

What happened to oops last night? He has banned beside his name now?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

I did not go to jerrods, Pnut.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Nut, hope they had fun.. TP, got a box from Billy it said darrells.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> What happened to oops last night? He has banned beside his name now?



You got me!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Walmart got just as good of jewelry for less.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> You got me!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey PH, TP, Nut.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm going to miss oops.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy's ol lady must have got him an early Christmas present. He had a shiny bracelet around his ankle this morning.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Pappy.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

oops was one of the good ones.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Post in peace, oops.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey pappy!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Post in peace, oops.



He got ooped up...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey guest.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Im gonna miss his pics of those crazy adult drinkin games.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Im gonna miss his pics of those crazy adult drinkin games.



I'm gonna miss the pics of his wife and her friends.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

'Sup?©


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

He had pretty girls in his pics.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Werd™, Pappy.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

The original Pappy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm gonna miss the pics of his wife and her friends.



Yea I like the one where they was sittin around playin poker, with no chips!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

I gotta go to work for a while... no fun.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm thinkin bout ridin up to the turkeyrama.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

I am surprised crusT aint marrying a fish today.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I gotta go to work for a while... no fun.



Have fun! pappy!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Cheifs back!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

what up Chief?

I am not looking forward to going to work.  Saturdays aint made for working.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Werd™, KD.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Nutnut, you could come and help me out.  Brang boiled pnuts.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Saturdays are made for fishing. I am not fishing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Cheifs back!



Had to go back and look at ooops name.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mornan Boss!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

I bet you could catch a fish on a boiled peanut.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

crusT, what you got agin the fish, so you won't marry it crusT?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning Pappy. I'm feelin very lucky today....I just got out of going shopping.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Boss, any kind words for oops?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

I guess the strong drink got oops last night, Jeff C.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Nutnut, you could come and help me out.  Brang boiled pnuts.



What time?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

I would marry a fish, pappy. It would be a carp though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to go back and look at ooops name.



don't feel bad.... I did it too.

duh!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

BO$$ sho is early. Oh, I forgot he's got 5 baby heads today.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Boss done did a drive by!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> What time?



just start driving. We will work when you get here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Boss done did a drive by!



BabyHead+ might have been lookin in.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I would marry a fish, pappy. It would be a carp though.



Would that be because it is a sucker?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

delayed flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I guess the strong drink got oops last night, Jeff C.



oops dont play when it comes to night caps.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> just start driving. We will work when you get here.



Whats the pay?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

KD. Da baby head man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> BabyHead+ might have been lookin in.





Might have dropped one.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

I wonder if KD got banded last night too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

I told him to get Billy to give him a hand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Would that be because it is a sucker?



Cain't think of a better reason.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Sup, MAC?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Pappy, you may be off Wednesday.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Boss is upset.. Oops .... and Tp ain't allowed to fish any more. Lot in one morning.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

MAC inda haaouse!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ugly one.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Winder GC bkfast boofay!

A few locals are out. They're half asleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Ugly ain't a flavor NutNut!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

BO$$ said, "heads will roll today".


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Deep fried bacon!


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Why didn't you send us invitations,  TP?

Did you and the little lady slip out and tie the knot?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Love me some bbqed bacon.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

I've had my fill of Winder.  I'm going home.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Only knot I'm tying is on my boots, MAC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Pig candy is good.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Pig candy is good.



Ate about 3/4 pound O that just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Ate about 3/4 pound O that just a few minutes ago.



Oh man!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

I know where MAC gonna be in 30 minutes.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Lftt.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like MAC didn't make it 30 minutes.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Lftt.



Yep!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

I woke up to durn early.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Looks like MAC didn't make it 30 minutes.



29 min, 43 sec.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll be here for a few. Mebbe in and out.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

I be glad to do a play by play.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

I always wake up too early. I need to set my clock to 11 instead of 10.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

What's happening now, MAC?


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Up since 6:30.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> What's happening now, MAC?



Nuthin!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Mac attack body slam.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Jump up and down, MAC.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Banded member left. I felt bad.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

The kids are going to laugh and make fun of my fur. Too hot for a shirt.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Screaming meme's!


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, TP.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ready for the day.
Whatever come, what may.
Nothing more to say. 
Might grill a filet.

Huh.....whadjasay?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Big Mac.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nap time.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Didn't go to the rama, mite go tomorrow.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Flopercise.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Flipodip


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Flopodop


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Flopodup


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Just got a last sec call to fly to LA tomorrow aft. I'll take it, but dannnng. Hope I can get back into ATL and home Wednesday aft.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Lower Athens? Or Lower Atlanta?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Lower Alto....

taking a slacker break from my work


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

I wish.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Chief, tell me you ain't going to the land of fruits and nuts????!!!

Californication????  Surely not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep....wasn't scheduled to, but another guy that had already flown out had to get back on a flt back home today. His father that used to work with us might not make it through the weekend. He has brain cancer.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

man, that is bad.  I hate to here it.

I can't imagine what I would do without my Dad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> man, that is bad.  I hate to here it.
> 
> I can't imagine what I would do without my Dad.



I need to go see Dad and Mom. They live right outside of Athens. Mom has Alzheimer's.....getting close to not knowing who we are anymore.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

I hate Alzheimers.... I have seen what it can do to a family, not only the person with the disease.  It is a slow agonizing way to go.  Absolutely hate it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I hate Alzheimers.... I have seen what it can do to a family, not only the person with the disease.  It is a slow agonizing way to go.  Absolutely hate it.



Yessir....it's a terrible disease no doubt, Pappy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Sup guest.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Them kids beat you into submission yet, Kd?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

BO$$ probly done fined every one of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

More $$$ for club.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Sup Chief, Boss, Mac..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Boss needs a few shots.. so do I bday party was indoors and crazy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Oops I miss him.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Guest is back.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Boss left


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Tp is spying.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Half to a flop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

I think babyhead keeps sneakin in on BO$$'s account Mig.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Waiting foe guest to post.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Whose baby head?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Babyhead don't type......jus lOOk.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Ahhh..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Whose baby head?



lOOk at his avatar, his wife is holdin babyhead.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

MACattack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Me and Billy were talkn to a chic, he told her she needed to do sit ups if she wanted a beach bod...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Mac ain't talking either.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

I see the baby head. Cute head.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Chic said she was six months prego..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Bet BO$$ in them tellin youngins Billy tales.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

BO$$ told Billy, "I heard a tale about you". Billy looked back real quick, then said, "I ain't got no tale".


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Waitin on da wife and kids to get here.....BBQ sammiches on the menu for tanight.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm going to grill some burgers, and make home fries. Boys likem.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Pappy.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Werd™,folks.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Cube steak, mac-n-cheese hera.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Sup TP.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

I bet KD done took half a bottle of his blood pressure meds today. Probably curled up in the fetal position on the bed right now.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Yo, Mm and the original Pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

'Sup?© again

just checking in fer a few.  I gots me a hot date with 4 good looking wemmins.  I just happen to be the daddy to all of them.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

One of them said some jerk told her if she wanted a beach body she had to do some sit ups.  She told him she was gonna have a baby Monday.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> 'Sup?© again
> 
> just checking in fer a few.  I gots me a hot date with 4 good looking wemmins.  I just happen to be the daddy to all of them.



Expensive date Pappy..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> One of them said some jerk told her if she wanted a beach body she had to do some sit ups.  She told him she was gonna have a baby Monday.



Billy ain't a  ladies man.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

This will be her 2nd baby, both of them girls.  I am gonna tell her tonight she can't quits til I get me another grandson.  I gots to have at least 3 grandsons to go with the 3 granddaughters.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

You going to be a Pappy Monday... congrats.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Congrats, Pappy!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Expensive date Pappy..



this is a tradition we started. Around Valentines Day I take my girls on a daddy date.  Just spending some time wid da girls.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

I have 3 boys. Be nice to have a girl, I'll wait for a grand daughter.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks guys... this is #5


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I have 3 boys. Be nice to have a girl, I'll wait for a grand daughter.



I gots 4 boys.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

They are naming her Adelyn Marie.  Her sister is Elaina Isabell.

the Marie is my oldest girls middle name, Isabell is my grandmothers name.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Dat my baby name, Marie. Good name.


Has anyone checked into if whiteboy and blindboy were any relation to each other?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Has anyone checked into if whiteboy and blindboy were any relation to each other?



they gotta be related. They got the same last name.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Dat my baby name, Marie. Good name.
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked into if whiteboy and blindboy were any relation to each other?



Also need to check the relation of blindwhiteboy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

my oldest girl is Jennifer Marie


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Well Pappy gotta go put on his monkey suit to impress the girls

Later peeps.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Dirtywhiteboy too.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Deafdumbandblindkid sure plays a mean pinball.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

MAC and Jeff C is back!


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Dirtywhiteboy too.



hotwinderboy.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy came by the house this morning balling his eyes out. He said his dog, Giant George, went out to use the bathroom and that was a year ago.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeff C is moving West. California's full of whiskey, women and gold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Have fun, Pappy. Congrats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C is moving West. California's full of whiskey, women and gold.



Only good thing about goin out there is 70* for a high.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Women out west are Purdy and take care of themselves, but they ain't got that southern twang and attitude..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Me and Chief, Pappy getn fixed up. Post a pic Pappy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

2 guest.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

No ghost members.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Evening useless ones.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> This will be her 2nd baby, both of them girls.  I am gonna tell her tonight she can't quits til I get me another grandson.  I gots to have at least 3 grandsons to go with the 3 granddaughters.



Pappy flipped on being a Pappy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Boss, how are your nerves?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Boss left


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Charcoal lit time to makes some patties and slice up some taters.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hey Boss, how are your nerves?



Shot, got 3 running wild in here today


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Not mention a terrible day with the cows. I lost 2 cows and 3 calves last night and this morning.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy and his uncle just stoled a like new 79 GTO.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Can't make no money with dead cows, KD.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Can't make no money with dead cows, KD.



They should know better than to have calves in a snow storm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Not mention a terrible day with the cows. I lost 2 cows and 3 calves last night and this morning.



Billy will prob take them off your hands BO$$. Hate to hear it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Not mention a terrible day with the cows. I lost 2 cows and 3 calves last night and this morning.



Ooooo, that stings! Sorry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Gotta eat......bbl.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Speaking of dead cows. Going to eat hamburgers with the inlaws.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Bout $4000 dwon the old drain. Think I will have a beera.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Bout $4000 dwon the old drain. Think I will have a beera.



4 may be better.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Haven't seen shakey in here for a while.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

I had insurance, but it was through a friend.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

THink I will call Billy and see if will come over and help me babysit.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Those kids have my guns out now.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

They turned the refridgerator over.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

They sawed a leg off one of our beds, the wife is very angry now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Emergency at the bosses house.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> They sawed a leg off one of our beds, the wife is very angry now.



Good thing you ain't got a wooden leg.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Couldn't be baby head she looks so sweet.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Flopped it..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

They found my stash of $100 bills and ran them through the shredder, now I am very angry.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Couldn't be baby head she looks so sweet.



Baby head aint a baby no more, she is old enough to roll now.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Do you have a closet you can get in, KD?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Maybe a bathtub?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Similar to a tornado. Put your head between your legs and pray?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

I lock myself in the bathroom sometimes.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

It does no good. She finds me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Baby head aint a baby no more, she is old enough to roll now.



Only money boss, bet it was worth their smile.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Beats on the door til I bout have an aneurism.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

KD may be hiding now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I lock myself in the bathroom sometimes.



Bathroom is the first place they look.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

I bet he's under the bed.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello, jmmclure.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

I told KD to get a heated barn. It would come in very handy for him.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

KD needs a storm shelter.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

jrmcclure.... what's up, dog! Long time no read!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> jrmcclure.... what's up, dog! Long time no read!



Say hello..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

They turned the heat off and I am freezing.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Jm. Tell us about you.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> They turned the heat off and I am freezing.



FEED them ice cream..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

jrmc lives in northern West Carolina.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Just me and you Jrmclure.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> jrmc lives in northern West Carolina.



We neighbors cause I live in east GA.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

I am pouring them a glass of chocolate milk, i am gonna add a little summpin to it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm all alone now.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

HaHa.... He should have used a canoe and he would have got that mega-beast buck!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> HaHa.... He should have used a canoe and he would have got that mega-beast buck!



We tried to tell him.. some folks are hard headed.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> We tried to tell him.. some folks are hard headed.



Tru-dat!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy came by to help, but when I checked on him he was drinking the kids chocolate milk. Ask me where I got it.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy will eat their fruitloops when they ain't looking.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Billy will eat their fruitloops when they ain't looking.



I think Billy was liking that vodka I spiked the Chocolate milk with.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy is selfish..


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy loves some chocovodka.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Jrmclure is back.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy passed out and they tied his arm behing his back.


----------



## jrmcc (Feb 8, 2014)

What's up. And can someone explain the useless billy threads. 1000+  replies caught my attention


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy deserves it, he pawned TP' s tux.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

jrmcclure said:


> What's up. And can someone explain the useless billy threads. 1000+  replies caught my attention



Welcome, Useless Billy is a useless poacher and beer steeler. We come here to consult on how to get our stuff he barrows.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Boss, tell him about Billy


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

jrmcclure said:


> What's up. And can someone explain the useless billy threads. 1000+  replies caught my attention



That would be 1000 times 81.3 now jrmc. The billy thread is supposed to be a useless thread. Billy is our inspiration, everybody knows at least one Billy. He is a neer do well who has never held one job over two weeks, he would rather buy beer than food for his family, he has been known to borrow stuff and never return it. He drives a junky old truck with donut tires and is always looking for a way to get a fast buck or free beer without working for it. There is prolly at least on Billy in your neck of the woods. Oh yeah he only has one arm.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

I did all that to introduce jrmc to Billy and he is done gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh well maybe we need to make that post a sticky.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Good explanation, KD. He'll be back.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Boss you said it well. JRMC will be back.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Oh well maybe we need to make that post a sticky.



That would be an excellent sticky.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Missing oops.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy called and said he wanted to come by and see me today since he hadn't called in three months. Stayed about an hour and asked if I still had my FoxPro game call and could he borrow it. I should've seen that one coming. I guess my call is gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Where is oops?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

I hope my fur didn't scare McClure.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

He was banded last night, KD.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Flopped it


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 is here!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

He is a turkey slayer.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

And a guitar player.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Evening Robert.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Evening , Gents.
One squirrel this afternoon but found a good place for the morning. Billy sez both sides of the fence are his but run if i see a blue truck.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> rhbama3 is here!



I hope he don't band me...


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

That's all I got on that one.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening , Gents.
> One squirrel this afternoon but found a good place for the morning. Billy sez both sides of the fence are his but run if i see a blue truck.



Did he say which side of the fence to run to?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening , Gents.
> One squirrel this afternoon but found a good place for the morning. Billy sez both sides of the fence are his but run if i see a blue truck.



Billy said that was our secret spot. Paid 50 dollars for that spot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> He was banded last night, KD.



Who was banded? Nobody got whacked that i know of.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Get any turkeys today bama?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Who was banded? Nobody got whacked that i know of.



Oops got whoopsed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Did he say which side of the fence to run to?


No, he didn't. I'm not real impressed with the crayon on a Hardee's bag map he gave me either. 


Migmack said:


> Billy said that was our secret spot. Paid 50 dollars for that spot.


He asked for a $100 for the rest of squirrel season. 
Capitalist pig....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Who was banded? Nobody got whacked that i know of.



I just funnin' with oops.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Jrmcclure is back.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> No, he didn't. I'm not real impressed with the crayon on a Hardee's bag map he gave me either.
> 
> He asked for a $100 for the rest of squirrel season.
> Capitalist pig....



Billy ripped me off.. all I saw was skunks and armidillos


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy always said when I seen someone riding by to be very still. He also said if they did see me to run like Forrest Gump.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Billy always said when I seen someone riding by to be very still. He also said if they did see me to run like Forrest Gump.



Billy runs fast.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy won't hunt from a tree stand. Says he got no place to run.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost member is back


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Get any turkeys today bama?


found a wing feather. stuck it in my cap for good luck. Stabbed myself in the head while doing it so not sure how much luck i got. 


Migmack said:


> Oops got whoopsed.





T.P. said:


> I just funnin' with oops.



Congrats. You made me go look.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

I think that is Old man Ruperts farm rh, he dont hanker to starngers either, and he feeds those skwerlls and calls them his pets.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Billy won't hunt from a tree stand. Says he got no place to run.



It's funny though, he got like 40 climbing stands in that ol barn behind his house.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Got my red shorts on tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> found a wing feather. stuck it in my cap for good luck. Stabbed myself in the head while doing it so not sure how much luck i got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Got my red shorts on tonight.



Bet they go with your red boots.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

My back is matted up.. greater at walmarks went in a date with Billy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Bet they go with your red boots.



Its a good match.. dirt mall special.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

They could have left that Wal-Mart watermelon on the vine bout 2 more weeks.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

I am in here all by myself.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry, had a cleanup on aisle 3.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy been on isle 3 passing out Jehovah's Witness pamphlets again?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

MAC is back!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Mac attack bam slam wham...


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Off da TOP ROPE! 
BODY SLAM MAC BAM!


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

hey kygranbabbies!
Y'all want some candy?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Mac attack bam slam wham...



Decided to cannon ball into the river, didn't you?


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just got done washing lil fat red dog and lil skinny black dog. 
Put them in the shower with me. They didn't like it at all.

Maybe that'll teachem to get dirty.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Decided to cannon ball into the river, didn't you?



Close........the bath tub.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2014)

What up y'all.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Decided to cannon ball into the river, didn't you?



I did pull stands..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> What up y'all.



Missing oops.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2014)

Not going to be here long.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> What up y'all.



Boss got dead cows. TPs getting hitched. migmack got knots in his back hair. rhbama is lurkin. Pappy is Pappy. Jrmclure came and went. I got 3 clean dogs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2014)

Oops who?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I did pull stands..



I might pull threads..


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2014)

I got nutten much but a bill.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I might pull threads..



That's what a bad day O squirrel huntin will do to ya.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I might pull threads..


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> That's what a bad day O squirrel huntin will do to ya.



I heard squirrel finding was a lot more enjoyable than squirrel huntin.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2014)

K d charged me double for winning thous tucked call.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Mac flopped it


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Everbody done runoft.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Mac flopped it



From the mat!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2014)

I got the squirrels today . Used big rat traps and corn.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2014)

Boss you try to call me , a turkey.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I got the squirrels today . Used big rat traps and corn.



My pops the bird watcher trapped a mocking bird today.. he got upset  cause it was Chasing the other birds away from the feeder.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> hey kygranbabbies!
> Y'all want some candy?



I will come over there after you, we just got them down.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Everbody done runoft.



I feel like i'm herding cats. Somebody put the shock collar back on Migmack.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy said he needs med Mary Jane to help him. Forget he ain't got no money.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> My pops the bird watcher trapped a mocking bird today.. he got upset  cause it was Chasing the other birds away from the feeder.



We have a mocking bird that gets very angry with the other birds, he swoops down on them and trys to peck them.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

The wife feeds them wild bird seed. I told her to stop cause those birds are wild enough as it is.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2014)

Nite y'all I'm going to the fire.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Got to make a phone call. brb.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The wife feeds them wild bird seed. I told her to stop cause those birds are wild enough as it is.



That's wisdom and that's why you the boss


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Boss you try to call me , a turkey.



I did try to call you and some guy named Childress answered and when I ask for you, he wanted to know where you were. I told him last time I saw him he wast at the Bone Fish drinking.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel like i'm herding cats. Somebody put the shock collar back on Migmack.



I'm dealing with shocking news.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Mack can you Mig?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm dealing with shocking news.



We had a cold night, thought he was trying to get warm.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mack can you Mig?



I mig out the Mack


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Mig will you leave the Mods alone.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeff C is packing bags.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Chief. You working the night shift.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Watched a movie...."Capt. Phillips". Those skinny little Somali pirates messed up.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

LA's fine most the time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

I ain't likin DDD's last post. Hope I can get home from the airport Wednesday afternoon


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Watched a movie...."Capt. Phillips". Those skinny little Somali pirates messed up.



I watched Alvin and the Chipmunks for the 15th time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I watched Alvin and the Chipmunks for the 15th time.





One of my Favs, BO$$


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't likin DDD's last post. Hope I can get home from the airport Wednesday afternoon



Are they being nice over there Chief?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Mig will you leave the Mods alone.



Yes boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Worried bout oops. Hope he is okay.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I watched Alvin and the Chipmunks for the 15th time.



Better than sponge Bob.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I watched Alvin and the Chipmunks for the 15th time.



Classic movie. Great story line.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Are they being nice over there Chief?



Nice, but uptight BO$$.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

BOLO foe oops


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

T done gone. Hope he didn't go hunting with Billy.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel like i'm herding cats. Somebody put the shock collar back on Migmack.



Migmack is on the WATCH list.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Dont want no more snow up here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Jill


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Jillayne might come back.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello there Jillaynepeck!

Welcome to Woody's! Glad to have you! 

Come on in and make your first post!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

We are running out of floppers.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Migmack is on the WATCH list.



I shouldn't PUI


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

We going to flop it good boss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C is packing bags.



Might be packin shorts and t-shirts, T.P.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jillaynepeck is a new member.  Joined  on 2/6/2014.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Wonder why they don't post?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

Gotta make a phone call.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Migmack is on the WATCH list.





MAC2 said:


> Jillaynepeck is a new member.  Joined  on 2/6/2014.



Send a pm Mac.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Flip it like a burger!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Chief flopped it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

We have 2 guest


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Send a pm Mac.



She might report me to the authorities.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta make a phone call.



REALLY Juss tried to call you.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Popped my last beer.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ms h22 is here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> REALLY Juss tried to call you.



Call from a hawt girl... answer DA phone chief.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

How do msh22?


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Everybody must be watching the lympics.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

JeffC made me


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nobody's talking.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Awkward silence.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

This is wierd.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm getting a bad name in the deer forum


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Helloooooooo.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Yall making people up now.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

I.....

Got Sumpin......

Amazing anti gravity drank....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeff hurt a ladies feel ings.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Sup polar express...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

It's cause JeffC. It's HIS  fault. I'm not friends wiff him anymore.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> I.....
> 
> Got Sumpin......
> 
> Amazing anti gravity drank....



Fine drink


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> I.....
> 
> Got Sumpin......



Leave it laying that way and it will all spill out Bitter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

And just found out Kydawg don't have a +


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Miz Hornet.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Leave it laying that way and it will all spill out Bitter.



Nope it's anti gravity..... I'm the only one that knows the secret ingredient .....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And just found out Kydawg don't have a +



fixed it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Miz Hornet.



Frwiend request sent. What color are your cows?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> fixed it.



 JeffC hidden cause he be embarrassed he didn't answer my call.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> fixed it.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Frwiend request sent. What color are your cows?



After the snow last night I have 5 less cows than I did have.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Frwiend request sent. What color are your cows?




Well duh...... The only cow is a Brown Cow....


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey mrs.  hornett22.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

My creativity is running out


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Well duh...... The only cow is a Brown Cow....



Huh?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy said he got 5 turkey hens he shot out of a tree.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

2 ghost members one guest viewing.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy said he only like Brown Cows.... He likes the niller ice cream better than the chocolate ....


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Billy said he got 5 turkey hens he shot out of a tree.



He always was good at game management .


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Hope T and Billy gring me some backstraps.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2014)

Brown cows are good.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2014)

The quail here are everywhere and no where.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

K did you read post 419?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Mr Mac, 2 out of 3 youngins alsleep now.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Bout half way home now.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

That's a good one, Mm.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm still here, KD. Had to clean my backside.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Yall get anything T?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Floperino


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Good flop


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Well BP is back, where you been man?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> That's a good one, Mm.



Keeping Billy post up foe him


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Pruitt


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg,I will have ya some pics of a big fat sow grouper in a week or two! We are gonna snatch the lips off of it and it wont take but a minute cause we are both mad at them!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Must have broke you off again BP.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mr Mac, 2 out of 3 youngins alsleep now.



Won't be long.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

All sleeping now.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

We used to try and catch crappies in alerbammer but they was so heavy their lips would pull off for we could boat em....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> We used to try and catch crappies in alerbammer but they was so heavy their lips would pull off for we could boat em....



We used to catch them so big down on Seminole, we cut thier lips off and made dog collars out of them.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> All sleeping now.



I hope you have your sAnity boss.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

Then ours was bigger.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Well I have to settle my hunting partner dalimma. Goo night useless folks.. Billy will solve it


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Then ours was bigger.....



For St Benards.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Polrbar™, Raarrrr!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

2 of them would fill up an igloo cooler.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> For St Benards.


We used our lips for plowin wif mules.....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Night Mig.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yall get anything T?



Two does and a buck that had done dropped his horns.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

We scaled ours with a snow shovel.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Polrbar™, Raarrrr!



Raarrrrr..... Not then just now when I went raarrrrrrr....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Had to clean ours on a game hoist.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Had to quarter them up with a chain saw.


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Must have broke you off again BP.



Not happening,I go out next wednesday for a month.We are gonna tie two strong backs to her and have a fish fry.She will come to the top like a missile!It won't be nothing!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> We scaled ours with a snow shovel.



We cut ours up at the saw mill....


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hey Pruitt



Hey Mig!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

We had to weigh ours on cattle scales.


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 8, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> We cut ours up at the saw mill....



Aint no joke,,,its like a cow killing


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Used a warn winch strapped to a power pole as a fishing rod.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> We used to try and catch crappies in alerbammer but they was so heavy their lips would pull off for we could boat em....


That happens when you use a #22 trout hook. 
Also, you might want to check google for this new thing called a dipnet. It works good! 


KyDawg said:


> 2 of them would fill up an igloo cooler.


You need a bigger cooler. 

I'm headed to Bama in two weeks to wreak havoc on the squirrels and floppies. Might choot a few snipe too.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

One of ours would feed a family of 5 for a year.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

I had one fall off the hook at the old Gris mill... Water wheel turned backwards and unground three bushels of corn.....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

I sent one to Ethiopia and fed Ethiopia.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Lake went down 4 feet when I pulled it out.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Shot him with a 300 mag just to subdue him.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

One of ours swallowed a Gris mill and the corn.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Used a tugboat to push him to the ramp where a rollback was waiting.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

We used whale for bait.


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 8, 2014)

Dang fish,they think they got it made,just back up in the hole or circle,this one aint gonna do nuffin but follow a string towards the sun.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> One of ours swallowed a Gris mill and the corn.



I used that one for bait....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol.... Migs thread is picking up steam..


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 8, 2014)

Well when the GOM tides don't come in next week you know what happened!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Lake went down 4 feet when I pulled it out.



Now that's a goodun!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

We used a 100 ton crane for a fishing pole for the bait.


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 8, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> I used that one for bait....



I use red snapper  for bait


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

We just gone crazy for a few minutes Bp.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Can't sleep.


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> We just gone crazy for a few minutes Bp.



Ain't everybody! It dont hurt nothing!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> I use red snapper  for bait



Aint no reason to stretch the truth in here.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Now that's a goodun!!



Welcome, deerhuntingdawg!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Pnut got a 4 lb bass mounted next to dem deer horns.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Can't sleep.



You may you need a little nip of summpin. You want me to build you one?


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 8, 2014)

All I know is a fat reef donkey is coming to the sunshine and folks gonna eat good.Thats just all there is to it,or we will get lips.!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Can you keep them BP?


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Aint no reason to stretch the truth in here.


Thats the gospel!,What do you think their fat butts eat? 4 to 6lb snapper is a good snack for the sow warsaw


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Pnut, whats surp.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Pappy is back.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

'Sup?©


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Not much just got less cows than I had yesterday.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Pappy is back from his date... Pappy is happy, daughters are happy, and Meeno is happy. She got to hold baby heads tonight.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Not much just got less cows than I had yesterday.



at least tell me you sold them..... I hope.....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Nutnut... you missed out on the work today, and I missed out on the boiled pnuts.... 

bummer.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Lost two cows and 3 calves in the snow last night. They got down in the snow and ice and couldn't get back up.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Boss, I am watching some cows on tv, and they look angry... Could they be yours?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> All sleeping now.





KyDawg said:


> You may you need a little nip of summpin. You want me to build you one?



Billy brought me sum beer, cost me a spot light and buck shot


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Lost two cows and 3 calves in the snow last night. They got down in the snow and ice and couldn't get back up.



That ain't good.  I hate it for ya Boss. 

And I see an increase in the membership dues coming.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Pappy how are the girls.. and hope.your wallet ain't empty.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Got to make it up spmewhere Pappy. Why 3 cows decided to birth baby's in that mess I dont know.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hate you losses boss.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hey Pappy how are the girls.. and hope.your wallet ain't empty.



Wallet empty and credit card maxed out.

But it was a great evening with the girls.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

(not really, but if the wife believes it, maybe I can keep a few dollars til end of the week)


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Did we have a visitor while I was gone?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Got to make it up spmewhere Pappy. Why 3 cows decided to birth baby's in that mess I dont know.



only thing dumber than cows are sheep.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Dont spend all that money till you pay your dues Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Did we have a visitor while I was gone?



BP came back, and jrmc made one post. No new investors though.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

We had another visitor too, KD. Did you miss it?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy and T went deer hunting and got 3. Didn't bring me no loins though.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> We had another visitor too, KD. Did you miss it?



Guess I did T who?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Post 544. Newbie drive by post.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh I forgot about deerhuntingdawg.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

there were 3 in the field by the house tonight.  I shoulda had crusT come by and butcher them for me.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

Pnut is a slow reader.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

You bury the cows, Boss?  That is a pretty big loss.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

I wonder if deerhuntingdawg hunts deer with dawgs?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Pnut is a slow reader.



He will be here quicker than usual.  His 3rd grade niece is reading to him tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> there were 3 in the field by the house tonight.  I shoulda had crusT come by and butcher them for me.



I can do it, Pappy. A front end loader and I can have one skunt out, deboned and in da cooler in 15 minutes.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> there were 3 in the field by the house tonight.  I shoulda had crusT come by and butcher them for me.



Billy and T would have done I think they got dem Hornets zeroed in.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I wonder if deerhuntingdawg hunts deer with dawgs?



or a UGA grad ee ate that hunts deer?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Welcome, deerhuntingdawg!



Thanks TP, I just wish my Crappie was as big as yours!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Hope Pnut aint been to Albany tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You bury the cows, Boss?  That is a pretty big loss.



Yep, I'm going over to Elberton to pick him up some headstones later this week.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I wonder if deerhuntingdawg hunts deer with dawgs?



Back in the day I did. Now I just shoot the deer and watch the DAWGS!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm catches up now.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey deerhuntingdawg, welcome to Billy's. From now on it will be dhd.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Thanks TP, I just wish my Crappie was as big as yours!!



If I catch one a year, I'm set!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

I guess next time I can just put a call into crusT and he can brang Billy with him.

I can give crusT some loin, and Billy can have the liver.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

If I catch two, I call the neighbors to bring their trucks and load some up to take home.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Thanks TP, I just wish my Crappie was as big as yours!!



You visited crusT's outhouse?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You bury the cows, Boss?  That is a pretty big loss.



Lime Pappy lots of Lime.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> If I catch one a year, I'm set!



Those Ethiopian crappie sure can fill a freezer!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Ground frozen up here hard as a rock right now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Yep, I'm going over to Elberton to pick him up some headstones later this week.



To bad it weren't some cheekuns he lost.  I know where we can get an 8 ft headstone cheep for some dead cheekuns.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

dhd, T keeps the ones I throw back, or loans me a few of them for bait.


----------



## jrmcc (Feb 8, 2014)

600 posts, only 400 left. May have that by lunch tomorrow


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

I need me some bait crappie


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 8, 2014)

t.p. said:


> if i catch one a year, i'm set!





ne ga pappy said:


> you visited crust's outhouse?



lol


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey dhd you hang around a couple of nights and you might get an award.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy can close out a thread quicker than anyone I know.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

That's a nice deer in your avy dhd.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> dhd, T keeps the ones I throw back, or loans me a few of them for bait.



That's a good crappie hole!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I need me some bait crappie


Quality or quantity....?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

jrmcclure said:


> 600 posts, only 400 left. May have that by lunch tomorrow



Hey Jrmc. You need to visit more ofter too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

If he gets a buckfiddy, I am gonna be mad.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> That's a nice deer in your avy dhd.



Thanks. He ate good too!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Quality or quantity....?



Boff.  I like a bunch of 'em, and I likes 'em big.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Thanks. He ate good too!



Looks like he ate good and often


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

crusT.. Bass Pro had a catch and release crappie pond set up in the store today, but Dylan and I didn't get down there.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

dhd and jm, good to have y'all tonight and hope ya come back again. I'm out fellas. T.P. and t.p. out.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Jrmc done left again.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

I hate my guys and my vital organs...... I'd rather be in Adairville with a flat tire.....


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm d runk.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Night T's


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> I hate my guys and my vital organs...... I'd rather be in Adairville with a flat tire.....



They would air it up for you.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jmrc is a kurkey unter!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> crusT.. Bass Pro had a catch and release crappie pond set up in the store today, but Dylan and I didn't get down there.



Pappy, word on the skreet is all this cold weather has made a tremendous shad kill and the fish are just sitting around gorging their selves on free dead shad. A good day on the lake right now is just getting a bite. The good news is in another month the shad will be gone and the fish will be starving.

After that, it's on.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

nite crusT and tp marie


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

How was Albany Pnut? Or did you go to the VFW in Sylvester?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nite Nite PT & pt.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

How bout the poor shad T?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

I would like to do some crappie fishing and some trolling for whites and hybrids too.  I like that.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> How was Albany Pnut? Or did you go to the VFW in Sylvester?



Unfortunately neither, hamburgers and beers with the in laws .


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

Deer season opens Tuesday.....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

hits merleven oclock.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Crappies sho do taste good.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy said he ripped the sheets off the bed for snow camo....


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Unfortunately neither, hamburgers and beers with the in laws .



Should have went to the Ra Ma Da!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Speckled Perch is the only thing better than Crappie.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Pappy be tired. Pappy be sleepy.  Pappy be ugly. And kinda creepy.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Pnut done et some speckled perch.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Pappy likes walleye and crappie


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Pappy be a poet.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

ain't never seen no perch with eyeglasses.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy likes red horse suckers.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Glad you took it easy on the new guys boss.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy needs to go to Sochi and try out that camo.  I bet he could hide on that bobsled course.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

We always treat new guys nice, Since you.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Pnut done et some speckled perch.



I'd rather have white perch.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Flop one more.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Billy said a Grinell weren't bad.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Beer run! Brb


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Floperino


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Yellow perch is the best eating fish. Yankees call them Eisenhower's


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

ya'll cornfuzzing Pappy with all them names.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

phlip phlop


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

You near Ashville jrmc?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Sauger is a good eating fish too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

I like Ashville.  I like to eat at the Moose Café just above the Farmers Market there.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Train just come by.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Sauger are biting right now at Ky Lake.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Sauger is a good eating fish too.



they are like a little walleye, ain't they?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

I live across the tracks.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Train just come by.



did it blow the horn?  those train horns are sure loud.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I live across the tracks.



on the wrong side?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> they are like a little walleye, ain't they?



Yes, they actually cross up here and the call the Saugeye.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Sauger are biting right now at Ky Lake.



Ain't never caught one of dem.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Ain't never caught one of dem.



Like Pappy says they are closely related to a walleye.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> did it blow the horn?  those train horns are sure loud.


All the time!


NE GA Pappy said:


> on the wrong side?



Of course.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

you and Billy must live in the same neighborhood Nutnut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Like Pappy says they are closely related to a walleye.



Never caught a walleye either, but I've heard they are fine eatin.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I live across the tracks.



The Geogia Northern use to come thru south Ga. years ago.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> you and Billy must live in the same neighborhood Nutnut.



Another one one coming by now.
If I ever figure out putting videos on here, I'll show yall some trains.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Never caught a walleye either, but I've heard they are fine eatin.



Thier meat is so white you can take a piece of chalk and make a black mark on them.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Nutnut... walleye like deep, cold water.  Only place I have ever caught them is up in Lake Burton.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The Geogia Northern use to come thru south Ga. years ago.



Norfolk southern now I think.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

they got little needle sharp teeth that can sho put a hurting on you if you are foolish enough to get a finger close.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Nutnut... walleye like deep, cold water.  Only place I have ever caught them is up in Lake Burton.



Guess there ain't any in whiddon mill pond then.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

NS runs through Toccoa.  The Amtrak Southern Crescent stops in Toccoa too.  Only stop from Greenville to Atlanta I have heard.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> they got little needle sharp teeth that can sho put a hurting on you if you are foolish enough to get a finger close.



Like a mudfish?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Guess there ain't any in whiddon mill pond then.



probably not.  The water at Burton is over 160ft at the dam.  I am trying to remember what depth I read there, and want to say it was over 260, but I don't want to exaggerate


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Like a mudfish?



don't know about a mudfish.   never seed one.

more like a pike I would say.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> NS runs through Toccoa.  The Amtrak Southern Crescent stops in Toccoa too.  Only stop from Greenville to Atlanta I have heard.



I've seen billy riding on them before.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> probably not.  The water at Burton is over 160ft at the dam.  I am trying to remember what depth I read there, and want to say it was over 260, but I don't want to exaggerate



We ain't got no water near that deep around here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> don't know about a mudfish.   never seed one.
> 
> more like a pike I would say.



Mudfish (Bowfin) has got a mean bite!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2014)

Night all I am gone,


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

if you are approaching the dam from billy goat island, on the left side, they quarried some rock from there.  It goes from zero to over 100 ft deep in about 20ft from the bank.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Last beer!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

we need to phlip one more Boss.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

ain't many more to phlip this one.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

I wonder what Billy charges to butcher a deer, at night, of course.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> if you are approaching the dam from billy goat island, on the left side, they quarried some rock from there.  It goes from zero to over 100 ft deep in about 20ft from the bank.



Holy Molly. Better not fall off in there.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

he ain't never butchered a deer in the daylight.  If the headlights ain't on, Billy can't butcher it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

My daddy use to always say "you better not fall in there, cause its way over your head".


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Holy Molly. Better not fall off in there.



You know it.... good news is the trout like to stack up at different depths there, and you can use a down rigger to troll for them and catch some niceuns.

Browns and rainbows.  There is a trout hatchery at Moccasin Creek at the upper end of the lake.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

some nice striper up there too... just don't tell crusT


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

out from the hatchery, on the left side of the lake, it is like a big plate. Fairly flat and about 14 to 18 ft deep for probably 300 acres or so.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

I like to catch the walleye on night crawlers, but have caught them on crank baits too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

You know, I think I need ta go fishing soon.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

I gotta get my pontoon boat ready for fishing season.

clean the carbs and such.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

It really needs new carpet too.

well phlip, there goes another one.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

phlip phlop phlooey.  

Pappy is gone fer da nite.

God bless.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sounds like, I need to find somebody to carry me fishin up there.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm gone too. Nite pappy & boss.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

you would like it Nutnut.

catch ya later. Pappy is wiped out.


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Can you keep them BP?



Yes,they are legal...like rock hinds and snowys and things,the bait ain't though


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2014)

Dibbs.....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Polrbar™, Raarrrr!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 9, 2014)

Morning useless folks..


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Great thread mig!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 9, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Great thread mig!



Lol, but I think I over did it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2014)

After readin DDD's forecasts, I ain't likin my chances for getting home on Wednesday afternoon


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Lol, but I think I over did it.



We love you no matter what road in life you take.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 9, 2014)

Wishing you the best Chief. 

I have Billys luck with women, May switch teams.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

You won't have to worry about the toilet seat up or down and won't have to fight with that messy sink crap either.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

oops is lurking. I wonder if he will post today?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 9, 2014)

Can oops post?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Can oops post?



For now....


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> For now....



After greazin a few palms.. With club money  of course.. Im unbanded.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

FUZZY.. How's it goin Big Guy?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2014)

K..... Somebody missed a drop.....


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Dan's gonna say somethin.. Wait fur it.. Wait fur it


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Raaar. Is the Polarbear full taday?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2014)

I will be....


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Me medium oops been gettin ready fur the crappie.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

What times din-din? I love a fur seal ham.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Karen 936 is thinkin bout talkin to us


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2014)

oops1 said:


> What times din-din? I love a fur seal ham.



She's about 8 hrs out....


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2014)

Karen needs to Let us know she's not stalkin or plannin a surprise attack.....


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2014)

We have 0 guesses....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> After readin DDD's forecasts, I ain't likin my chances for getting home on Wednesday afternoon





oops1 said:


> FUZZY.. How's it goin Big Guy?



Going good glad you had friends in low places.

Sup polar bear.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Karen needs to Let us know she's not stalkin or plannin a surprise attack.....



Think fuzzy Rurnt her oft.. That back takes a lil gettin used ta.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2014)

Wait.... Am I the low places....


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Wait.... Am I the low places....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm hungry now.. Good chunk of meat..


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Great minds think alike, Polrbar™!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I made slaw dawgs .. What's that say bout me?
Will be beer buttin two cheekuns tanight.. I'm sure other smart folk will be doin it as well. Prolly mig.. He's got the smarts real good.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

lil oops was captain yesterday .. Won 16-8.. She had 10 points.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Fixin ta go play kickball.. Whoever gets me n Billy on their team will surely be victorious. Billy don't like losin.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Afternoon useless ones.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

He said he don't care that they're only ten year olds .. Said most of em get allowance .


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

You wanna go play kickball.. Bo$$?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey oops. I was scared I wouldn't see you again. Somebody started a vicious rumor about you.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

It is against Billy rules to get banded. If yall get banded it hurts our revenue stream.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Pre daddy daughter dance shot.. This was bout 3 hours before I won the dance contest and was crowned best dancer in the history of daddy daughter dances.Billy weren't happy. Said he shoulda won.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey oops. I was scared I wouldn't see you again. Somebody started a vicious rumor about you.



Yea ... I was bein stawked the other night .. Thought I was a goner. Had to check for myself after readin TP's post


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nutnut's new pic is kewl.. He's so photogenic


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

I am trying to keep up with the 1yo grandaughter this morning and she is wearing me out.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking good, oops and baby oops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2014)

ooops be sharp, but that lil ooops flat takes the cake!


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

winter weather update:    RUN


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy said it was more like it is now than it was a while ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Always winter here.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy just pulled up at Ingles on his HOG. He is just leaning up against it now.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I think he wants folks to see him in his leather jacket and pants.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy said he was gonna buy all the bread and milk and scalp it on ebay.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2014)

He said he was also gonna buy a Rainbow Men's magazine while he was in there.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bad weather coming in. 
I might go to Atlanta and be the official Billy Broadcaster.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just got back from the rama, 120 $ lighter.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I seen Billy today in some skin-tight, leather, brightly colored camo with ribbons and flames on it. Said him and Rex was gonna go hunting in the woods for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Pnut bought a lighter for $120. Must be a nice one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll get back with you boyz in a few days......or whenever I can get home.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Safe travels, chief!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Have a good trip Chief.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Be careful, Jeff C. Don't come back wid no leather flaming camo, neither.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Pnut bought a lighter for $120. Must be a nice one.



Pnut, what does a $120 lighter light?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Safe travels, chief!





KyDawg said:


> Have a good trip Chief.





T.P. said:


> Be careful, Jeff C. Don't come back wid no leather flaming camo, neither.



Thanks! 

No way, Ho-say!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2014)

Must be just for lightin the good stuff, T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I just heard a gunshot about 1/2 mile down the road. What should I do?


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I just heard a gunshot about 1/2 mile down the road. What should I do?



Shoot back


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Shoot back



ok. BRB.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

Winter weather update:  RUN AWAY RUN AWAY


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Nothing really happened.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Nothing really happened.



What did you shoot with?  Need a large caliber to get their attention?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bow?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I took three shots wid my 22. It didn't even scare me.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I was gonna shoot more but I only got three boxes.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I can't believe nobody axed Mm what kind of stand he was taking down that would have magazines in it. Generally don't leave magazines in a loc-on, and generally don't take down a tower stand.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I can't believe nobody axed Mm what kind of stand he was taking down that would have magazines in it. Generally don't leave magazines in a loc-on, and generally don't take down a tower stand.



I bet it was a butt killer.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I bet it was a butt killer.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy said 22sts kicked too bad to shoot all the time...


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2014)

BLBLB......

Billy likes Bitteroots lovely Brisket....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm at 183°.  Hurry up 190°!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm hongry!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

T, bama got me.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

I was trying to find out what kind of stand migs  buddy had.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Did bama banned you?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

WhAt happened, Pnut? Tell me about it?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Did bama banned you?



I don't know.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Holy crikies. Bama3 just made me giggle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2014)

Update from the airport. Just sitting here.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Dang thread gone now. That was gonna be a good one too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2014)

Will update again in near future.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Smart phone at the airport. You acting like your trading stocks and stuff, Jeff C?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm staying out of there and lay low over here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Smart phone at the airport. You acting like your trading stocks and stuff, Jeff C?



10-4, trying to act impotent and stuff. On DA plane now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2014)

Had to check bag  
Compartments full


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy said he had a bottle of ketchup with an Exp. date of 7 2001. He was wondering if it was still okay to put on his hotdog.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Holy crikies. Bama3 just made me giggle.



Yes that was a good one.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ooops.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Yes that was a good one.



I don't know if you seed that one, Pnut. Thread got gone quick.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy just wishes had time to just do what ever.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 9, 2014)

My buddy wants to know if oops wants to join his huntn club.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 9, 2014)

Who's in charge


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 9, 2014)

Nut I'm staying out of there too. Bama, is stalking that there thread hard. He got me scared.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

I jus heard a chainsaw startup. Wonder what's going on


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 9, 2014)

I saw Billy he was mean said I was one brain cell away from being a retard. Not my fault I am out of beer.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey Boss.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

Winter weather update: Run


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Howdy Mig, now get back to work.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Mig would like this.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

Winter weather alert: run


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

'Sup?©

PH, how bouts a weather update????


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Mig would like this.



why weren't I invited over crusT?  

I never get invited anywhere.  It's Billy's fault.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

Winter weather advisory alert emergency brief status coming soon!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

looks like snow is just north of Boss.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

Pappy been working on da stupid dishwasher all afternoon.  

I would like to chunk it out in the yard.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Cold and cloudy tonight followed by tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy been working on da stupid dishwasher all afternoon.
> 
> I would like to chunk it out in the yard.



I threatened to throw my dishwasher out in the yard and she slapped me.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice looking piece of meat T.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Mm likes a Boston butt.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

PH looks cold.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Mm likes a Boston butt.



Likes sausage too.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

0 cows lost today.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Where is ol Mm?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Better luck tomorrow, KD.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I sure hope K is alright today.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder what oops did today?


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

These are my thoughts on what you can expect for winter weather the next few days.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder if Pappy will hit that dish washer with a hammer?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

They'd be my kind of ice fishing, PH.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

It's not going to be pretty on the roads.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

I got a 12lb sledge sitting at the ready.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder if the Polrbar™ is lurking tonight?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> It's not going to be pretty on the roads.



that looks like 74 from Matthews NC to Charlotte.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Get a chainsaw holt of it Pappy. That'll learn it.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

The kids will be out of school.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder if rhbama3 found out why that superman got banned?


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy is happy about all the price gouging he is about to do.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Last time me and t.p. used a trash can lid as a sled. Time to get the sled out again I guess.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

Dylan and I didn't even get in a snowball fight.  THis time we gonna do better.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

TP firing back at his neighbors.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy brought his bike in because he didn't want to get snow on it.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> TP firing back at his neighbors.



 that reminds me of me.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy is winterizing his vehicle today.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2014)

K.... Who's in....?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

how far is sugar valley from toccoa?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't know where Sugar Valley is, Pappy. So, probably a couple hours.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> K.... Who's in....?



Dang! That looks good! Please don't do that again.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Mig would like this.



Man that looks good.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 9, 2014)

Working boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Is Sugar Valley sweet?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy just sold me a Boston Butt sammich, man it is good.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Said there was more from where that came from.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I ate too much.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I ate too much.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2014)

I hate my guts.....


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I ate too much.



Looking at what you fixed, I'd be stuffed too!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Sleep deprivation will drive you crazy. 1 yo gets up a 4:30 in the morning. I had forgot there were 2 4:30's.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Got some new neigbors across the street, they are definietly kin to Billy. Two more move in everyday, and none of thier vehicles have mufflers.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> I hate my guts.....



Ol' pork guts!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2014)

Polrbar guts.....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

dhd done made a drive-by post!


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2014)

Walking dead coming on


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Walking dead coming on



Just look at your AVY PH.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

oops there he is.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

I just had to pull Billy's boys finger.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Mac and Pnut hera.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> dhd done made a drive-by post!



Had to tuck the youngin in. Now did you leave any of that BBQ?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

What's up dhd?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> What's up dhd?



Nothing much, just waiting on this ice storm and craving BBQ


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm half here.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Had to tuck the youngin in. Now did you leave any of that BBQ?



Got 1/3 of it left. As of right now I never want to see it again.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Heck with it. I'll make me some of these yummy jokers!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I have two loaves of bread for sale. $1 a slice.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Got 1/3 of it left. As of right now I never want to see it again.



I haven't made any in a while. That photo got me craving some!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope Jeff C is okay is ok on the Left Coast.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Me too Mac.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I have two loaves of bread for sale. $1 a slice.



You'll probably get that for them come Wednesday!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Y'all kill in me with them pics.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

I ate krystals tonite.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

I just polished off a can of vieenys and some crakcers.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

To cold to cook on the grill, and I got a new one I want to try out.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

They might as well band me.. I ain't got the time ta hang out with y'all.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

1 down and 2 to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

oops is just kidding Mods.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Wonder what billy got bug for her birfday?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Haven't had vieenys and crakers in a long time. Dem is good!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

What's up loops?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

I want to go fishing in Georgia.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I got to go back to Elkin, NC on Tuesday morning.  Hope I can get back on Thursday.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> oops is just kidding Mods.



I really was.. Tried ta post and got roundhoused in the package.. Billy's been training my kids I reckon


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Haven't had vieenys and crakers in a long time. Dem is good!!




I had Roast for supper, but these Grandkids ate early and I got hungry again. Might try some sardines and hot sauce next.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

oops1 said:


> They might as well band me.. I ain't got the time ta hang out with y'all.



What's the meaning of this?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> What's up loops?



Wasup sweet pic.. Dagum you're good lookin cat


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy sells me Sardines and Vieenys with a big discount. Dont have any idea where he gets them.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Wasup sweet pic.. Dagum you're good lookin cat



Thanks ooops. Glad somebody noticed.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Pnut is incognito or in Cairo, I dont know which.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Gotta tuck the oops kids in brb


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Good luck Mac.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey dhd is the old Rock House still there?


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Pnut.  Going to be tricky, I think.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I had Roast for supper, but these Grandkids ate early and I got hungry again. Might try some sardines and hot sauce next.



They're good too!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Floperino


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Lets lock this one and have a PF Monday.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Cheese and crackers now.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

No problem, KD.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

Gonna make me a blueberry milkshake. MmmmmMmmmmm.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

OK boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Alvin and the Chipmuks bout over.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey dhd is the old Rock House still there?



Yep. Its still there. Oldest quaker house in the south I believe. They say its got ghosts in it too


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Think I will make a beer milkshake.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Yep. Its still there. Oldest quaker house in the south I believe. They say its got ghosts in it too



Saw it years ago dhd, may check it out again bout April when I am down that way.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Check out the Old Wrightsboro Community too!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Where is Wrightsboro dhd.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Where is Wrightsboro dhd.



When you're coming into Thomson on hwy 17, you'll come across the Wrightsboro Rd intersection. You'll take a right there and drive about ten miles out. There is an old Quaker Community which is neat to check out. Its been there since the 1700's I believe.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Pnut counting his money.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

I will check it out dhd.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Mac gone, oops gone, K never showed up.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy said you should have been in perry this weekend if you wanted to hear a turkey.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2014)

If you came the 1rst week in November, you could do the tally ho deal. Fox hunting spectable. I've never been, cause thats the peak of the rut around here. Gotta be in da woods!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy just went out the road, guess he is hunting again.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Pnut counting his money.



Woo...DAT didn't take long.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> If you came the 1rst week in November, you could do the tally ho deal. Fox hunting spectable. I've never been, cause thats the peak of the rut around here. Gotta be in da woods!!



The fox should be in the wood too.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Never gonna make it at this pace.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Billy just went out the road, guess he is hunting again.



Gittin out there early tonite.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Need help.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Gittin out there early tonite.



Billy knows the GW's schedule.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2014)

I tried to help fella's. Im heading out myself. Take care


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Just you and me Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Night dhd.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Need beer.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Got beer.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nite dhd.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Need boiled Peanuts.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Polar Barr Back, I think.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

1 more Nite DHD and you will giving an acceptance speech.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Is deerhuntindawg a member?? We ain't been properly introduced


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Is deerhuntindawg a member?? We ain't been properly introduced



If he post tomorrow night he will be.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll catch up tamarrow at work.. We gon lock dis puppy down er what?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Watch in turkey hunting.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

dhd this is oop, oops this is dhd.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> If he post tomorrow night he will be.



Good.. I'm needin some funds!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

I still here, not for much longer though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I'll catch up tamarrow at work.. We gon lock dis puppy down er what?



Dats da plan.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I'll catch up tamarrow at work.. We gon lock dis puppy down er what?



We gonna try, if Pnut done leave and go Tukey hunting.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> dhd this is oop, oops this is dhd.



Chest bump..DHD. That's how we roll
Round hera


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Shouldn't take much longer T.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Pappy back.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Dats da plan.



Say it again.. Ol nutnut's good peeps!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

It is whupped now Pappy is hera.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Floperino


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

cant find a blasted wiring diagram for this dishwasher


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Dhd back.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's tha cheekuns I violated tanight.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Home skreetch.. Ya feel me?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

My dishwasher ain't got no wires.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> cant find a blasted wiring diagram for this dishwasher



Mine didn't come with one, dont think none of them do.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> My dishwasher ain't got no wires.



Mine has fake boobs and is broken at the moment


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> My dishwasher ain't got no wires.



Just snakes.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Dem cheekuns neekid oops.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks good ooops.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Mine has fake boobs and is broken at the moment



Pics?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Only one without a + is the new cat.. Hope
He comes back


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Pics?



Got er on charge rit now.. If that don't work.. I'm sendin er back. Cash refund option


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

DHD's still hera


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey Pappy did you check the circuit brkr?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I do not have the next one.. I nominate DHD.. Break him in rit


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

I can bypass the safty wire on the latch and make it run, but with the safety switch activated, it wont run at all.  Check the water level switch and it is good.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

T is nodding of, I saw him nod.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Man.. Y'all are dragging.. I got a meetin early in tha am.. We need ta lock this up.. PFM


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I can't do it all.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Got er on charge rit now.. If that don't work.. I'm sendin er back. Cash refund option


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I do not have the next one.. I nominate DHD.. Break him in rit



He cant open one until he has been officially voted in.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I know I did Friday.. Bout cost me memnership


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

if I could find a diagram I could fix it in just a little bit.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Mac done gone to sleep on us.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Man.. Y'all are heavy


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just buy another one pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

I think we may go back to the old way of washing dishes.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> if I could find a diagram I could fix it in just a little bit.



Lil dawn.. Lil Scott pad.. Lil elbow grease ..
Next


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

put the plates on the floor and let the dogs lick 'em clean.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Might be the cadillac converter Pappy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ridin oops back.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Lil dawn.. Lil Scott pad.. Lil elbow grease ..
> Next



come by and demonstrate that for a few evenings oops


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Dishwasher are kinda moody sometimes.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

PM KMC.. He's got tha skinny on dishes


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

I ain't never had a Cadillac converter that worked worth a plug nickel.

None of mine have turned into Cadillacs.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

A boquet of Roses might help.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Might be the cadillac converter Pappy.



Probably that ethanol fuel.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Ridin oops back.



I tell ya what.. Nutnut.. I should get a lil more respect round hera.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

I need to get K and BMW over cheer to demo that for a week or two, then oops for a couple weeks, then Nutnut for a couple weeks.... 

I am liking this plan.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

Bout done now.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Gittin close.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

oops could brang oops2 and oops 3 and they can teach my girls.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Probably that ethanol fuel.



Clean the bowl n jets.. I put grass carp in medium oops' motorcycle tank ta handle all that algae that grows.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy just throws his plates away.  Says Styrofoam aint worth washing.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I tell ya what.. Nutnut.. I should get a lil more respect round hera.



I make a motion that oops gets more respect round hear.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

Billy said plastic forks aint worth washing neither


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Who Dat called my name?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Lock er down.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

I 3rd the motion on whoever it was getting more respect around here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Last beer.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I make a motion that oops gets more respect round hear.



The ayes have it.. 


You da man nutnut.. Good motion on da floor


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Locker down


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

If I could remember who it was wanting more respect, I might could do better.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Who's got da next won?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

we done wid dis un.  stick a fork in it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Motion passed.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Do i need ta handle this.. Like ery thing else
Round hera?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2014)

Boss got the new one up and runnin.


----------



## jrmcc (Feb 9, 2014)

Time to start another one


----------

